# How to remove/clean headlight covers



## Will200sx (Apr 3, 2004)

Hi, I'm new to the board, and I have searched extensivly for an answer, but couldnt seem to find it in any past posts. I have a 97 200sx, and I was wondering how to take off the headlight cover so I can clean it (as well as the fog light covers). There are four metal clips, but even when I take those out it won't budge. Someone help me out! (if you would like me to post pics, just let me know). ALso, if there is a previous thread about this, can you direct me to it?

Thanks a lot guys, it's awesome being a nissan owner!


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Im curious as to why you want to get inside the light? I know to clean it, but are you sure its inside, and not the outside?
Sentra have some problems with lenses fading. You canb buy some stuff called blue magic plastic cleaner. You can get it at autozone, and other parts places. It works great. The only bad thing is that you have to do it at least one a month.


----------



## Will200sx (Apr 3, 2004)

Maybe it is on the outside.. Ill pick some up of that stuff up tomorrow and see how it works


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

tried that blue magic polish too, but some of the discoloration is from the inside, and the only option is to take it apart or buy a new headlight (which i might do in the near future).


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

Will200sx said:


> Hi, I'm new to the board, and I have searched extensivly for an answer, but couldnt seem to find it in any past posts. I have a 97 200sx, and I was wondering how to take off the headlight cover so I can clean it (as well as the fog light covers). There are four metal clips, but even when I take those out it won't budge. Someone help me out! (if you would like me to post pics, just let me know). ALso, if there is a previous thread about this, can you direct me to it?
> 
> Thanks a lot guys, it's awesome being a nissan owner!


Isn't it glued on? Probably need a hot gun to melt the glue and take the cover off. Be careful not to melt the cover in the process.


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

As suggested, to get to the inside involves heat. Oven or heat gun. Searcharound here about headlight/corner painting. The links abound. Otherwise blue magic or I have seen referenced resin paste glaze or something like that.


----------

